# Kids in new Park Avenue Dogs harnesses



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Mia:









Skylar:









Bizkit:









I'm very pleased with them. They fit great! I got matching 5' leashes too.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

SO nice! You chose snaps? I was so confused with all of the options so have not ordered anything!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Those are very cute. Where did you find them?


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> SO nice! You chose snaps? I was so confused with all of the options so have not ordered anything!


I kind of was too but guess I figured it out. (I read the Harness Guide like three times!) I will tell you that I emailed them twice with questions and they replied promptly. I got the Park Avenue Elite adjustable with snaps. The adjustable part is that sliding piece (tri-glide adjuster) on the chest piece and stomach piece (know what I mean?--hard to describe). Then you choose either velcro or snaps (or new slide release buckle). If you do order and want help with that part, feel free to PM me and I'll try to help you figure it out.




Ness♥Bella;834255 said:


> Those are very cute. Where did you find them?


Thanks! Designer dog harness, small dog harness, dog walking harness. -


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

My only disappointment is that the bows aren't exactly color matched to the colors as I ordered them to be, but I can live with it.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i love your little chihs pics in their new harnesses very pretty


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Very cute!!!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

So cute!!! I love the orange one


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

ac/dc fan said:


> i kind of was too but guess i figured it out. (i read the harness guide like three times!) i will tell you that i emailed them twice with questions and they replied promptly. I got the park avenue elite adjustable with snaps. The adjustable part is that sliding piece (tri-glide adjuster) on the chest piece and stomach piece (know what i mean?--hard to describe). Then you choose either velcro or snaps (or new slide release buckle). If you do order and want help with that part, feel free to pm me and i'll try to help you figure it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you!!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhh...how cute, and the colors suit them so well.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank you! I do have questions. 
Did you measure yours pretty snug? I measured with no real room so to speak. Is that correct? If so, one was 10" and one was 11". The 10" may have been a teensy big over 10" but I think I would still order one a 10 and one an 11. I am getting the snaps and elite adjustable like you did. 

I want them to match but I may write and ask if she can do the snaps different colors to distinguish.

I may also order matching collars from her. It may be weird though for them to have collars and harnesses on together. I may also order id tags and clip to their harnesses. Oh, choices, choices!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Karen, when measuring, just run the measuring tape around the entire chest, behind the front legs. Don't pull tight, and no extra slack. That will give you the most accurate measurements. If it's past 10 inches, order 10.5 inches. Do the same for the neck. I assume she still uses the neck measurement? If not, scratch that. The harnesses are adjustable, but if you were going with the velcro I'd be pretty exact. If there is too much slack (too big), the extra just gets in the way. If it's to small, there will be exposed/ unused velcro which catches on things, and doesn't look as nice. If you are going with the snaps, no worries to all of that. All of my harnesses that she's made are velcro. Kelly is an awesome lady! She will work with you on what you want. Send her an email if you have questions, or certain things you want. She is very nice, and will help you as much as she can. : )


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks! I emailed her asking about different color snaps so we can tell which harness belongs to who. She will and she said to order 10" and 11". The measurement was snug, not tight on both. These should grow with them. 

I am also ordering tags for them We have good leads so we will be summer walking ready!

Thanks again!


----------



## Raqy (Aug 25, 2010)

Cute! They look like little presents.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you all! Sorry so slow with this reply--been super swamped at work.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> I may also order matching collars from her. It may be weird though for them to have collars and harnesses on together. I may also order id tags and clip to their harnesses. Oh, choices, choices!



I ordered a collar to match Lion's harness, but then I realized because the harness is close to the neck, it would probably be too bulky to wear both the collar and harness at the same time. (they are 3/4" wide). I ended up canceling the collar and just getting the harness/lead. I think I will find him a plain ,thinner collar somewhere else so it won't get in the way of the harness.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I like the side release buckles best for functionality, but I do have to say the snaps are quite cute!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

They are sooo cute! Love your choices.


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

KImberly,With their harnesses,they look like an elite bunch!


----------

